# Rope in Lower Browns Canyon



## cooljerk (Jun 18, 2006)

That's some good whitewater'n there Brian.


----------



## BEANER (Mar 24, 2004)

It's out.
Thanks AHRA !


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

****** did you make Andrew go clean your shit up?

I have to say I am a bit disappointed to hear that even with your great feats of strength that you could not just grab that stump and pull that boat in, you must be getting old or something.


----------



## JerkmyBait (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's the crash (or another oar rig yesterday):
YouTube - ‪flip‬‏


----------

